# Iphone 3GS et Ideo Bouygues.



## mielle186 (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je me suis décidée à prendre un Iphone avec l'offre Ideo de Bouygues Telecom.

Je reviens de la boutique où ils m'ont annoncé que le 3GS était en rupture de stock mondiale...rien que ça... c'est vrai ce mensonge? Quelqu'un a une idée des délais de réapprovisionnement?

Ils proposent également le 3G à près de 100&#8364; de moins... j'hésite, ça me donne un peu l'impression qu'Apple veut écouler son stock de 3G, d'un autre côté, la différence entre les deux appareils n'est pas forcément flagrante par rapport à mon utilisation présumée.

Avis à vos conseils éclairés


----------



## quetzal (17 Août 2009)

mielle186 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis décidée à prendre un Iphone avec l'offre Ideo de Bouygues Telecom.
> 
> ...



J'ai pris la même offre, il y a dix jours, avec le 3GS. J'ai suivi les disponibilités de celles-ci, et elles vont et viennent. Tu peux mettre une alerte sur le site de Bouygues, qui te préviendra lorsque l'appareil que tu veux sera disponible. Personnellement, j'ai choisi le 3GS pour la capacité (j'ai pris le 32 Go), une vitesse supposée plus rapide, la boussole. Mais la batterie pourrait s'épuiser plus vite.


----------



## mielle186 (17 Août 2009)

Merci pour cette réponse, et au bout de 10 jours tu l'as finalement reçu?


----------



## quetzal (17 Août 2009)

mielle186 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, et au bout de 10 jours tu l'as finalement reçu?



Ah, oui. Une fois disponible, je l'ai reçu en trois jours. Il a mis 10 jours à être disponible, mais ensuite une fois commandé, il est arrivé en 3 jours.


----------



## mielle186 (17 Août 2009)

Merci, ce n'est pas si terrible alors! Je patienterai, ce qui m'inquiète plus c'est que je veux acheter en boutique, qu'ils ne l'ont pas en stock alors qu'il est marqué dispo sur le site Bouygues. A voir au niveau de l'approvisionnement en magasin! Je vois ça dès que j'ai ma ligne téléphonique! Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses!


----------



## quetzal (17 Août 2009)

mielle186 a dit:


> Merci, ce n'est pas si terrible alors! Je patienterai, ce qui m'inquiète plus c'est que je veux acheter en boutique, qu'ils ne l'ont pas en stock alors qu'il est marqué dispo sur le site Bouygues. A voir au niveau de l'approvisionnement en magasin! Je vois ça dès que j'ai ma ligne téléphonique! Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses!



Si tu fais le pas et tu l'achètes en ligne, il y a une remise de 50 euros jusqu'au 31 août, remise qui n'est pas valable en boutique.

De rien..


----------



## Mectiafrap (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour!
Je souhaite conserver mon iPhone 3G Orange (j'attends la confirmation du desimlokage), ainsi que mon numéro, et souscrire un Ideo chez Bouygues.
A votre avis, si je souscris l'Ideo avec portabilité du numéro en choisissant la carte sim seule ou bien un portable à 1... Est-ce que la carte sim va marcher dans mon iPhone avec toutes les fonctionalités?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pernel (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

La réponse est oui , dès que tu te connectera à iTunes avec ton iPhone (carte sim Bouygues), il y aura aussi une mise à jour de l'opérateur spécifique à Bouygues...

(ps : Je t'ai envoyé un mp)


----------



## Mectiafrap (25 Août 2009)

Merci! J'attends qu'Orange et Apple daignent m'autoriser à desimlocker et j'essaie cela.
Pernel, pas reçu ton MP :-(


----------



## kArsk (3 Septembre 2009)

quetzal a dit:


> Si tu fais le pas et tu l'achètes en ligne, il y a une remise de 50 euros jusqu'au 31 août, remise qui n'est pas valable en boutique.
> 
> De rien..



Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterais savoir quel était les modalité de l'offre car je compte m'abonner donc j'en aurait profiter pour demander si je pouvait quand même essayer de négocier l'offre.
Merci d'avance


----------

